# 5 Top Dog Obedience Commands



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

When you browse the Internet, there's different lists of the top 5 obedience commands - the ones you should teach your dog first and reinforce repeatedly. 

Here's my list and the reasons I think each of the 5 commands is critical for dog training:
http://www.squidoo.com/the-5-most-important-basic-dog-obedience-training-commands


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

I couldn't get the link to work?


----------



## Kiwi Spoodle (Jun 6, 2012)

No it doesn't work when I clicked on it either. Would be good to read it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to guess what the top five commands are as we can't get on the link.

In no particular order

1. Wait/Stop - A command that stops them going to far ahead and into danger
2. No - Very handy for a multitude of things
3. Come/Here - To bring them back to you
4. Close/Heel - Keep them by your side whilst a 'danger' is passing ie cyclist
5. Stay/Wait - Whether they are next to you for far away, to stay put


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Wait/Stop - A command that stops them going to far ahead and into danger How did you teach this Julie?

2. No - Very handy for a multitude of things
Haha - agreed! 

3. Come/Here - To bring them back to you
Saffi's normally pretty good at this

4. Close/Heel - Keep them by your side whilst a 'danger' is passing ie cyclist
We use 'watch me' - she does it well after her week at Sue's 

5. Stay/Wait - Whether they are next to you for far away, to stay put 
We can get her to stay if we walk away when she is seated. Is it the same concept if they're ahead?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> 1. Wait/Stop - A command that stops them going to far ahead and into danger How did you teach this Julie?


I started this by chance and it now works well.

When Saffi is ahead of you on a walk, you'll probably find that she will stop to make sure you are keeping up or that she hasn't lost you. At that moment of pause call out your command, I find Wait is better having tried both, because I can emphasise the T.

After Wait, call out Good Girl (or similar) and call her back to you very enthusiastically. Reward.

Gradually stretch it out, Wait - pause - call back. Also try, Wait - you walk toward her a step or two - call back.

If you get really good, you can do Wait and give the sit or down command too. Make her wait for you to get to her. The sitting bit is still hit and miss for us.

Another good time to practice this is at the end of a walk. Millie knows when its lead time and if she's ahead I call Wait. She will wait for me until I arrive, lead up and treat.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Perfect, thanks Julie - will keep you posted!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That sounds useful ... I'm going to try your wait/stop Julie.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Sorry for the inconvenience - correct link posted*

And my list does not agree with the lists in other posts although there are several commands in common.
http://www.squidoo.com/the-5-most-important-basic-dog-obedience-training-commands


----------

